# I just saw my next phone.



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been using a Tbolt for a long time, and no phones really have made me want to upgrade.
I tried a Gnex for a while, but the signal sucked so bad I went back to my Tbolt.

But I was just on Verizons site to pay my bill and saw the Incredible-4G.
That is what I've been waiting for. And it comes with ICS to boot.

I'm sold. 

Anyone else seen this phone yet?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't have it but the droid incredible 2 was a nice phone so i expect the 4g version to be awesome.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I have 2 main needs.....good reception and a very, very bright screen. The max brightness of the GS3 is unacceptable for my needs and I always worry about reception in Samsung phones.
A multicolor led and really loud ringtones would also be nice.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

If the Nexus doesn't draw me in with AOSP (and virtual buttons) I'd probably go with the Inc4G. I like HTC and their designs but AOSP is better than Sense. Though I have yet to try Sense 4.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I have 2 main needs.....good reception and a very, very bright screen. The max brightness of the GS3 is unacceptable for my needs and I always worry about reception in Samsung phones.
> A multicolor led and really loud ringtones would also be nice.


So you're basically blind _and _deaf? j/k


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I have 2 main needs.....good reception and a very, very bright screen. The max brightness of the GS3 is unacceptable for my needs and I always worry about reception in Samsung phones.
> A multicolor led and really loud ringtones would also be nice.


I played with my buddy's GS3 on Sprint, and I thought the brightness seemed fine. Can I ask what you need a particular brightness level for? I was just curious as to why it's getting slammed for brightness so badly.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Armada said:


> If the Nexus doesn't draw me in with AOSP (and virtual buttons) I'd probably go with the Inc4G. I like HTC and their designs but AOSP is better than Sense. Though I have yet to try Sense 4.


I agree that Sense sux, but HTC hardware is sweet!
The Ril for the INC4G probably won't be fort knox like the TBolt, plus it comes with ICS, so I would hope an ICS AOSP rom would eventually be available from devs.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I always worry about reception in Samsung phones.


Well, it (S3) does have qualcomm modems (the generation after the Thunderbolt's and Rezound's). Take that for what you will. I'd rather have a device I can actually unlock and HTC has been going down a slippery slope of restricting their devices more and more.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

keeverw said:


> I have been using a Tbolt for a long time, and no phones really have made me want to upgrade.
> I tried a Gnex for a while, but the signal sucked so bad I went back to my Tbolt.
> 
> But I was just on Verizons site to pay my bill and saw the Incredible-4G.
> ...


Why? It has a smaller screen! I couldn't stand it


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The screen is only 0.3 inches smaller. I barely noticed the difference coming from the dinc2 to the bolt. I like the aspect ratio of the dinc2 more honestly. It's a true 4:3 aspect as to a 5:3 that the bolt has.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> Well, it (S3) does have qualcomm modems (the generation after the Thunderbolt's and Rezound's). Take that for what you will. I'd rather have a device I can actually unlock and HTC has been going down a slippery slope of restricting their devices more and more.


Agreed, but the Incredible 4G is already unlockable via htcdev so it looks promising.

But I decided to cancel my GS3 order for this or a G-Nex (made up my mind pretty quick) as I love HTC but compared to the One line the Inc 4g is less then acceptable for me.

Oh, the price point was pretty enticing soon, and I'm glad I made my decision just learned that T-Mo, Sprint and ATT root methods aren't working on the Vzw GSIII


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

htcdev is fake unlocking. I would advise on reading up on it bit more. Look through the Rezound forum and why they resort to using paperclips to unlock it instead.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> htcdev is fake unlocking. I would advise on reading up on it bit more. Look through the Rezound forum and why they resort to using paperclips to unlock it instead.


+1


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> htcdev is fake unlocking. I would advise on reading up on it bit more. Look through the Rezound forum and why they resort to using paperclips to unlock it instead.


Newer devices such as the One X are able to flash radios and kernels from recovery. So while it still isn't ideal it is better than it use to be.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Agreed, but the Incredible 4G is already unlockable* via htcdev so it looks promising.*


I have read up on it, wasn't saying it's a save all I know it is near useless but it's a beginning. (Better than being a Moto







or nothing at all)


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

yarly said:


> htcdev is fake unlocking. I would advise on reading up on it bit more. Look through the Rezound forum and why they resort to using paperclips to unlock it instead.


I thought you had to be htcdev unlocked for that to work?

Sent from my Jailbroken iPad 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It's not fake unlocking.. Your bootloader is all that gets unlocked which is all you need for root. Htc doesn't want us to have s off because they dont want phones getting bricked because people don't know how to flash a radio properly.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

johndoe86x said:


> I played with my buddy's GS3 on Sprint, and I thought the brightness seemed fine. Can I ask what you need a particular brightness level for? I was just curious as to why it's getting slammed for brightness so badly.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


CNET review shows pictures compared to other phones at max brightness.
I hang out at the beach a lot and would like to be able to see the screen.
It is loud at beach and louder at casino so I need good volume.
Multicolor led tells me which email or.other app is notifying me so I don't have to turn on the screen to see (just convenient, got spoiled on og droid)

I am not "slamming" the phone, merely relaying what I read in case really bright screen is needed by other users. Frankly, I was surprised because Samsung TV's are among the very brightest (yes,I like bright tv's too)

I'm not suggesting the tbolt is better.

Did I read correctly that the new incredible only has smaller capacity sd card than tbolt? My source didnt really make it clear.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

No it has removable memory but a smaller screen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rebel908 (Dec 3, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> It's not fake unlocking.. Your bootloader is all that gets unlocked which is all you need for root. Htc doesn't want us to have s off because they dont want phones getting bricked because people don't know how to flash a radio properly.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It is fake unlocking, because it does not give access to all of the folders.

There is a lot of seasoned folks who don't know how to work around htcdev unlock.

It is a wholly imperfect system and anyone who wants the openness of a fully rooted and s-off device is better off waiting for the Dev community to find away to achieve both, because in all honesty you have a better chance of not completely borking your device with both instead of just unlocked boot loader without all the file access

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

What files are they keeping people accessing? I knew they didn't want people getting s off.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> No it has removable memory but a smaller screen.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It comes with a 32 gb sd card?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

trter10 said:


> I thought you had to be htcdev unlocked for that to work?


Yes, though, not sure how that makes a difference really other than letting HTC know you voided your warrenty . HTCdev alone is a gimped phone.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1612035

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1640167

What is HTCdev "unlocking":



> HTC Dev Bootloader Unlock will serve the needs of a lot of people. You can have permaroot, flash roms, and kernels. It unlocks enough that you can flash roms and kernels, but still keeps certain partitions, the firmware, and radios protected so that you can't flash those if they're not signed by HTC/Verizon. This is, in theory, safer since you're less likely to corrupt your firmware and/or brick the phone.
> 
> The downside is since certain things are still protected, flashing roms with different kernels require a couple extra steps to flash the boot.img (containing the kernel) in the bootloader instead of along with the rom in recovery. Also, you can't return to an older official firmware (ie; go from ICS hboot to GB hboot), only flash newer versions.


It's a bit more of a pain than it states, but you have to jump through extra hoops just to fash a kernel, versus just doing it in recovery as you would on the TB.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I knew all that already. 4ext recovery is able to flash kernels with s on status through recovery. I'm not saying I support the htc dev method and it isn't nearly as good as unlocking with revolutionary.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> I knew all that already. 4ext recovery is able to flash kernels with s on status through recovery. I'm not saying I support the htc dev method and it isn't nearly as good as unlocking with revolutionary.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I never actually quoted you. That was general information for anyone considering another HTC phone.


----------

